# Postmodernism and Critical Theory Resources?



## 83r17h (Jun 18, 2020)

Good morning,

In my career it seems I am running more and more into ideas and concepts that are influenced by postmodernism and critical theory. My question is twofold:

1) Are there any good resources by Christian / Reformed authors that deal with those two ideas? 
2) What are the "primary sources," if you will, of postmodernism and critical theory? 

I'm not looking for popular level books, but rather comprehensive ones, or deep and focused ones. Thanks!


----------



## B.L. (Jun 18, 2020)

83r17h said:


> 2) What are the "primary sources," if you will, of postmodernism and critical theory?



I'm not sure about "primary sources" for critical theory, but Neil Shenvi's apologetics site is a terrific online resource.









Critical Theory – All Content


Talks: Are Social Justice, Critical Theory, and Christianity Compatible? (recommended) – text or videoChristianity and Critical Theory – text or videoRace, Class, and Gender: The Streng…




shenviapologetics.com





Edit: here is a list of "primary sources" that Shenvi mentions: https://shenviapologetics.com/critical-theory-reading-list/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Jun 18, 2020)

83r17h said:


> Good morning,
> 
> In my career it seems I am running more and more into ideas and concepts that are influenced by postmodernism and critical theory. My question is twofold:
> 
> ...


Derrida, Foucault, and Judith Butler come to mind. I haven't read them much yet, because 1) my John Owen has priority, and 2) not my idea of a good time.


----------



## 83r17h (Jun 18, 2020)

Awesome, thanks! I wasn't aware of Shenvi's site, I'll definitely need to take a look.


----------

